# Just got a second budgie, i need help



## jmatto680 (4 mo ago)

Hey budgie lovers and experts! I just got a new budgie yesterday, hoping to put her in my other budgie's cage after quarentine and introductions, but I'm not sure when the right time is. She is very scared today, I have her in a small cage because it is only temporary. The problem is that she seems very unhappy in her cage, but is terrified of me still so I can't help her. She is sitting on the bottom of the cage instead of a perch. She only ate some millet spray today instead of her seed mix, but I'm not sure how to introduce my birdies. My older bird, Apollo is scared of hands so he probably won't appreciate being taken out to see her, so it's sort of an awkward dynamic. I would LOVE some help with making her feel more comfortable ASAP. Youtube and Google just don't seem to be very helpful when it comes to VERY scared birds.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It's too soon to be doing any introductions, the best thing you can do right now is to cover the cage of the new bird on 3 sides so she feels more secure and don't try to do anything but talk to her. How old is she, are you able to post a picture? You can read through these links for addition info Introducing Two Budgies








So You're Bringing Home a New Budgie?


So you're thinking about bringing home a new budgie to join your current flock? That's great! Budgies enjoy the company of other budgies. With more than one budgie there is no need to worry that they will get lonely when you're not home. However, bringing home another budgie when you already...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody is correct, additionally, she should be in her own room if she isn't already. My girl was terrified when I brought her home as well. Playing soft music in her room, coming and going without too much sudden noise, and covering her cage partially are all great ideas. She will settle in more and more as the days go by, but don't be concerned if she doesn't seem to be making significant progress. Very scared birds can definitely make great pets and companions to both other birds and people (my girl certainly is, and she didn't drink water in front of me until several months after I got her) but it will be important to build trust with her through her environment as well. 

Hope she settles in well!


----------

